# calling all smf musicians



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

seems theres a lot of smf members that are musicians so just so we know-for smf gatherings or just something else in common to discuss.. let the musicians post here what they play & the music they like or pics of their toys. maybe the mods will make this a sticky. nothing better than a smf gathering w/  our own live entertainment too.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

i'm still learning the mandolin so i won't force anyone to hear it yet lol.i play & write a lil' of everything..blues,rock,folk,country,progressive etc.


----------



## monstah (Oct 12, 2007)

I am originally an instrumentalist trained in classical and jazz music. I have been trained in trumpet, trombone, baritone, french horn, tuba, piano, guitar and vocals. During high school, I was ranked 5th among jazz tromobonists in the state of New Hampshire. I have since given up most instruments except for guitar, which is now a hobby for me. I am now focused strictly on vocals.

I am currently the lead singer in a band called Morse Code. We perform classic to modern rock cover songs and a handful of originals (we usually stay away from pop but will occasionally throw one in).

4-5 hours of music in our current catalog from Lynyrd Skynyrd to Tom Petty to ZZ Top to the Foo Fighters.

Everything we place is "dance-able" and we love to make a crowd shake their collective booty!

We'd be thrilled to help with any gatherings that take place in New England!

I'd post pictures of my toys, but I'm afraid that my 2 microphones would pale in comparison to gypsy's nice collection of instruments! Very nice toys!


----------



## gypc (Oct 12, 2007)

I play that geeeetar thang!!!

Serious, I play guitar, keys and other stuff. I've done a few albums and in the process of another. Just click on the link in my sig to hear some of the tunes!!!

I'll post a pic later of some of my instruments!!!!

Kool thread gypsy!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

lol- geetar thing....gypc- the master of understatement.... "boy got mad skills" as they say. i say maestro magnifico infitessimo....and his kids play too.
p.s. thanx monstah- most of these insturments were great deals i found or quality beginner packs i modded a bit.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 12, 2007)

*Hey Gypsy, I lucky if I can play the radio. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  I have a 6 string banjo, now I need ambition. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , Good thread,  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Monsta are you familaur with Ellis Eye? Their from Manchester too. They came down here to play on my cousins Public Access TV show "Concert Concections. I met their Dad on a Drumming site I USED to spend alot of time on.

I have pictures of my 1980's vintage Ludwigs Super Classics and I have pictures of two of the snares I built. The first is a birdseye maple 20 ply and the second is a mahongany stave shell. If I think about it maybe I dig out a few guitars after I make supper.


----------



## monstah (Oct 12, 2007)

Haven't heard of them, but if I hear they're playing around here, I'll check them out. Thanx for the tip!


----------



## flattop (Oct 12, 2007)

GYPC....... dude, you are fantastic. Just took a look/listen on your myspace site. All that practicing sure paid off.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

awesome kit debi- i was gonna order a double bass 9 piece- but i can't click record on the studio behind all that- much less fit it into the living room. but i am building......

not only does she do great cooks & recipes but she also builds snare drums... i give up.... lol. i thought i was good burning food & chopping up great guitars like eddie vh....


----------



## glued2it (Oct 12, 2007)

I play a guit fiddle. (guitar) I have yamaha my mom bought when I was 3yrs. old. I still play it to this day.
 I'm 30 now and so It so it has lots to stories to tell!

So what r we starting a SMF band? LOL


----------



## monty (Oct 12, 2007)

I will oblige and make this thread a sticky! Seems like a really "get to know your family" type of thread. Enjoy!

I do a bit of strumming'n humming and played trumpet from age seven. Did the usual, school bands, a few dance band gigs, participated in a baroque brass chorale and had a lot of fun along the way. My greatest thrill was when bands like Chicago and BS&T came on the scene. I was at the top of my skill and sat in with a lot of great bands. But life happens, ho hum!

I currently own a Guild A-125 Madeira git and a Buescher 400 trumpet I bought when I was fifteen, a whole forty years ago! 

Cheers!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 12, 2007)

The first hammered dulcimer player that speaks up in this thread wins a lifetime of coolness in the eyes of ajthepoolman!

I am listening to Jem Moore right now and am wishing that I had time to learn such a beautiful instrument.  Someday!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxfer making this a sticky monty. someday we will have a national gathering of the smf & a wild concert to boot. 
 aj- i have been the hammered guitarist a few times... but that was the 80's lol.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

AJ -

I have a hammered dulcimer I bought on eBay that warped on me in transport. Any ideas where I could send it to get it fixed? I have NO idea how to set it up - I bought it after listening to some lady play and couldn't resist. I thought I was in heaven!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

have ya googled it debi ?  i have a friend back home that is the world's best  expert in accordion tuning & repair- imagine that in south texas from a short white lady- but rosie(yes that's her real name) is the best in her field. all the tejano & polka guys( god this sounds crazy) come to her for everything....


----------



## saxman (Oct 13, 2007)

As the Saxman it's a no brainer what I play. I am in the Chicago area and play a Yamaha Custom Z alto, A one-owner '68 Selmer MkVI Tenor, and an old Bundy Bari. Double on flute and harmonica and sing some lead vocals. Been in the studio with the band Retroactive www.retroactivechicago.com
for the past week putting together a new demo. Started on clarinet when I was nine and got ahold of an old alto when I was around 15 or so. Have a day gig so I'm just out there havin' fun.

the Saxman


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

welcome saxman. now get over to rollcall & tell us about yer bbq/smoking food self. or if this is what got ya to speak up- welcome anyway....we're all about good food,good friends, & good times, welcome to smf.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

Gypsy I have goggled it but most don't want you to mail it. I might take you up on the accordian repair gal. I got a real old one from Italy and the bellows is cracking.

Welcome Saxman - I am in the process of teaching myself to play sax. I goy a used Selmer from a local music store a cheapie! Just above the student level. Sax is a real sensual sounding instrument!

-------------------------------------

Well I got a few shots of my downstairs toys. Some are nearly as old as you Gyspy!

I keep these in my bedroom (no commets here!) It kept the kids away from them.
-First the accoustics:
1972 Aria Pro and by beach runner made here in CT a 1976 Applause 

-The electrics 
Both are Aria Pro IIs the left is a newer one 1994 model the Les Paul clone got them sued and all were recalled - I have 1 of only 3 left that were made it's from 1976. In the middle is tenor Koa Ukulele made by a local a  Hawaiian guy on Oahu. 

- A few of my favorite harmonicas a few oldie but goodies:
Top is a 1960's Chromatica my boy lost the case, left top a 1960's Comet, top right 1960's Echo Chromatic, bottom left is a newer Marine band, bottom right a small 1960's Echo


----------



## saxman (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck with the sax. Be glad to answer any questions or try to help out.
Never figured out how to play a cromatica, my Dad had one.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

lol i've only owned a few guitars younger than me- i know that aria pro clone well-that was an aria pro II. i used 1 doing santana sounds.great gear debi.as far as the accordian repair- i'll call her personally for you.it will cost ya though.... she is the world's authority on bertenelli accordians. p.s. if ya trust me & can find room- bringthat lucille copy to summersville-i'll bring the amp & do some b.b. on it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

Your right Gypsy there both Aria Pro IIs. I forgot to add the II. I may have a tight squeeze fitting that in too. It doesn't fit in my trunk. Little Sunfire lots of emergeny gear! I was gonna throw the Djembes in there for the drum circles!


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 13, 2007)

Awww C'mon Debi... just one comment... It's killin me


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

Well piigie darlin it wouldn't be you now if you didn't say something now would it?  Somehow i knew you'd see this!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

wel thats ok- i'll bring a strat or/and acoustic, a drum & a bodhran.


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

I can hunt an' peck a pie-annie, just slightly worse than I can type. Can carry a tune vocally, however. My oldest must have got it from somewhere- she graduated from U of M bachelor's in music, performance vocals. I write a bit, Lyrics/poetry- could even do sheet music I suppose..I can read it. Played cornet/trumpet in HS band for 6 years, a short lifetime ago. Also afflicted with a minor form of perfect pitch. Annoying as hell, really.


----------



## analog assassin (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm a stratocaster man myself, a weekend warrior, been playing lots of styles from Zydeco to blues to R&B and I love classic rock.
I've got a 1965 Super Reverb that I bought all junked up but I rebuilt and retubed it.
I also use my own effects pedals that I build myself. Right now I have an overdrive/distortion, wah, MXR phase 45 copy, chorus, delay, and a couple of compressors, all that I built.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 14, 2007)

BTW.........i dont have a pic......will have to take one.............

but i play a mean Air-Gee-Tar

i also ran into a hammered dulcimer..........had to take him home......he was too hammered to drive...........LOLOL.......god i kill myself sometimes



d8de


----------



## twomill (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like a lot of talent out there.  Myself I play a bose' ---- sure am glad I got the model that playes cd's too.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 14, 2007)

very cool. i need a tube db  boost /screamer for me- that fits just me... do you buildthem for profit or just for yourself ??


----------



## stringcheese paul (Oct 17, 2007)

This is a great thread!  I have been playing alto saxophone for about 10 years.  I also have been playing bass and 6 string guitar for atleast 6 years.  Mostly country and blues. Also recently I started to pick some banjo  Currently I am playing in a traditional country band and building a custom strat.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 17, 2007)

Trumpet, trombone, tuba (anything brass at that point) up until 9th grade.  I can play the beginning to smoke on the water and stairway to heaven on guitar and can pick lucy in the sky.  But my best instrument is my custom made 1965'ish BOOMBA!!!


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 17, 2007)

I know this vid doesn't show any of our family here, but I thought these folks were MIGHTY talented!  I enjoyed watching it.

http://bigfun.be/Movie/Duracell+Powered?.htm

I used to play tuba, trumpet, baritone, and french horn.  I have dabbled for years with a guitar and mandolin, too.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a cool link to a drum line comp...It's actually from the movie drum line.


Good drumming though..


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Shelle!  Here I go off on another 3 hours of watchin' drum line vids!  LOL


----------



## Dutch (Oct 19, 2007)

Okay, I'm in: 5th and 6th grade I played the baritone, 7th grade thru 12th grade played the tuba/sousaphone, filled in when they needed another baritone and picked up the french horn in 12th grade cuz we didn't have a french horn player.

Dad and Grandma D taought me to play the harmonica and I taught myself to play the guitar and the tenor banjo. I haven't played the guitar since the grandson cracked the neck were it joins the body (he fell against it while learning to walk) and I gave up the banjo when one of my son's took it apart in a fit of extreme boredness.  Managed to put it back together but now I need a new bridge and a couple of tuning keys.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 19, 2007)

I played the alto sax when I was a youngun... then found out about cars and gurls... kick myself in the arse for lettin' it go! But, the good news is, I am looking for another alto to pick up again.

I play around with the harmonica... not very good at it, but I can make noise. I do have some pix somewhere of my collection... when I unearth them, I'll post them.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 19, 2007)

One of my first attempts at a custom... a Marine Band 20... sealed, tweeked plates and reeds, modified/opened covers, and stainless screws and nuts to hold the sammich together. It plays well, but unfortunately, I don't...


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 19, 2007)

Dutch 
I think banjo was one of the trickest and most exciting instruments to learn. Very enjoyable instrucment. 

Hawg 
unless you are trying to make a living at it it doesn't really matter how well you play just that you enjoy trying. I think making music is about the most relaxing thing I know to do - as long as you don't get all over yourself when you mess up.

When you get you new sax you can brush up here ... http://www.deejaysworld.net/


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 26, 2007)

Do the hustle...oh, I meant BUMP


----------



## monty (Oct 26, 2007)

I have enjoyed doing both when in vogue and occasionally now I can find a dance partner able and willing.

Thanx for the memories!

Cheers!


----------



## jack (Oct 28, 2007)

i have played music since ive been 5 years old: drums, guitar, bass, piano, banjo etc.....drums are my main instrument. up until about two years ago when work started to get the best of me, i played at least one time a week in all the local los angeles clubs for about 12 years. one band i played in actually supported me for almost a year. now i feel old.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

Making music does seem to bring you back to the days ....


----------



## smoked (Nov 4, 2007)

honestly I think my guitars....all 14 of them, are feeling unloved.....was just talking about this earlier today.....I've spent more time smoking meat then picking up and....well.....picking!!!!!!


----------



## gypc (Nov 4, 2007)

What has smokin done to us? Maybe it's time for rehab!!!!!!LOL

Nah......put another log on the fire!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

low & slowing a big ol' brisket should give you time to get through about 5 of them geetars... i am always willing to adopt a few more.
p.s. how 'bout a pic of them babies eh ??


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

I hear ya Smoked! I think all other hobbies have just fizzled it's more fun to sizzle!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 5, 2007)

there'so excuse- jam those  guitars- we  go low & slow & ya got hours....i drug a guitar & drums 1000 miles to jam w/ debi & kids- ya got no excuse bro.....


----------



## fat sal (Nov 10, 2007)

I play ukulele.







Not terribly well, but I play.

Generally, I like to listen to 60's psychedelic music.  A goal before dying is to play in a pschedelic ukulele jam band.  We'd call ourselves, "The Electric Rigatoni."  Gotta have dreams.

Sal


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 7, 2007)

y'alll may like 1 or 2 to q to... remember i was about 17 @ the time circa 1986
http://www.speedyshare.com/578801955.html

http://www.speedyshare.com/828160435.html

http://www.speedyshare.com/453901859.html

http://www.speedyshare.com/477719451.html

http://www.speedyshare.com/649826990.html


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice Gypsy. I like Cryin Baby Blues best - I never really was a metal head but I cab appreciate it.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 8, 2007)

lol mom- i WAS  17 @ the time & it WAS the 80's- i love cryin' baby blues(thats redone vocals soon to the smf blues)or lack thereof. but my fave is candy cotton- thats more blues funk- what they call r&b nowdays neither has rythym or blues to it... thats my opinion. just glad i could resurrect these old tunes.


----------

